# Muschamp's gone



## arrendale8105 (Nov 16, 2014)

My yahoo sports feed on my phone just reported Muschamp was fired this morning.  Havent found a link yet.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Nov 16, 2014)

http://www.sbnation.com/college-football/2014/11/16/7001173/will-muschamp-florida-fired-coach


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 16, 2014)

Not a shocker


http://m.espn.go.com/ncf/story?storyId=11885343&src=desktop


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 16, 2014)

Yep.  mississippi state coach has probably already been in contact.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 16, 2014)

He'll be the Defensive coordinator at A&M next


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 16, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Yep.  mississippi state coach has probably already been in contact.



Lol


The fans will burn trailerville down if he leaves.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 16, 2014)

Did anyone notice the look on his face when he shook Spurrier's hand after the game yesterday. I've never seen a coach look that dejected. Spurrier even said he felt sorry for him several times in post game interviews.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 16, 2014)

Jody Hawk said:


> Did anyone notice the look on his face when he shook Spurrier's hand after the game yesterday. I've never seen a coach look that dejected. Spurrier even said he felt sorry for him several times in post game interviews.



I thought the same thing, Jody. He looked like he was on the verge of tears.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 16, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> The fans will burn trailerville down if he leaves.



he doesn't like Foley and didn't like coaching there the last two years he was there. you know what urban meier went through?

the two of you don't read much outside this forum do you?

Alabama picking on Mississippi and dropping terms like trailerville.

UAB medicine and Alabama football are about the only things the state of Alabama have to offer. Some good places to hunt and fish for sure but NOT exactly the most progressive place to live, hardly any jobs remaining in the quad city where I had family that lived and worked. That's laughable Alabamans or bandwagon bamer fans dissing Mississippians. More bere brilliance from the gon sports forum.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 16, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> he doesn't like Foley and didn't like coaching there the last two years he was there. you know what urban meier went through?
> 
> the two of you don't read much outside this forum do you?
> 
> ...




And what does mississippi have to offer?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 16, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> he doesn't like Foley and didn't like coaching there the last two years he was there. you know what urban meier went through?
> 
> the two of you don't read much outside this forum do you?
> 
> ...



Who says Foley stays? HE was the one who let Muschamp stay for this year after firing his offensive coordinator.
If they want Mullen, the UF admin would fire Foley if that's what it would take.
 I seriously doubt Mullen wants to go though.


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 16, 2014)

I bet spurrier has already contacted him to bring him to sc as d coordinator.


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 16, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> And what does mississippi have to offer?



Worst education system, highest obesity rate, unemployment, etc... and that's just for starters.  The question is what don't they have...


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 16, 2014)

How ridiculous is it to fire a coach and let him stay on to coach the final 2 games? Personally, I think they could give FSU a game. He needs to be fired but don't do it until the end of the year.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 16, 2014)

fairhope said:


> How ridiculous is it to fire a coach and let him stay on to coach the final 2 games? Personally, I think they could give FSU a game. He needs to be fired but don't do it until the end of the year.



Yes, there appears to be still be some confusion as to whether he was fired/dismissed/ resign at the end of the season. If he's coaching the final two games, technically, the first two don't apply.


----------



## chadair (Nov 16, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> NOT exactly the most progressive place to live,



u make it sound appealing with that sentence alone!!

we don't want Mullen! 
Foley was more worried about tryin to become the next SEC Commish, instead of the football program and firing his buddy!! He should be walkin on thin ice!!


----------



## Dean (Nov 17, 2014)

*Hey Flowingwell*

I heard that was a done deal a couple weeks ago, right after the UGA win. Muschamp to USCe as DC under ole ball coach. 

At that time Muschamp was still technically employed at UF, so I didn't put a lot of stock in it - although the source that told me, has a lot of contacts in that world, guess we will see now...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Worst education system, highest obesity rate, unemployment, etc... and that's just for starters.  The question is what don't they have...



You forgot this...


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 17, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> Alabama picking on Mississippi and dropping terms like trailerville.
> 
> That's laughable Alabamans or bandwagon bamer fans dissing Mississippians. More bere brilliance from the gon sports forum.



Pretty much like someone from Mississippi referring to Georgians as rednecks.  You really have no self awareness at all, do you?

New flash.... all three states are pretty much dumps to anyone who deosn't live there.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Pretty much like someone from Mississippi referring to Georgians as rednecks.  You really have no self awareness at all, do you?



I think he just likes to make things up on the fly...


----------



## groundhawg (Nov 17, 2014)

Jody Hawk said:


> Did anyone notice the look on his face when he shook Spurrier's hand after the game yesterday. I've never seen a coach look that dejected. Spurrier even said he felt sorry for him several times in post game interviews.



Yep, that was a sad and downtrodden look.  Thought UF would wait till the end of the season.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 17, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> You forgot this...



Lol

Most prob in trailerville


----------



## elfiii (Nov 18, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> And what does mississippi have to offer?



Water Moccasins. Lot's of 'em.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Water Moccasins. Lot's of 'em.



So you are saying there are a lot of Snakes in Mississippi???


----------



## elfiii (Nov 18, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> So you are saying there are a lot of Snakes in Mississippi???



Scads of 'em.


----------



## Dub (Nov 19, 2014)

Dean said:


> I heard that was a done deal a couple weeks ago, right after the UGA win. Muschamp to USCe as DC under ole ball coach.
> 
> At that time Muschamp was still technically employed at UF, so I didn't put a lot of stock in it - although the source that told me, has a lot of contacts in that world, guess we will see now...



I've been thinking this would happen all season.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 20, 2014)

^seems like muschamp could get a better job/location than that


----------

